# Sport on PC



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Last weekend I was able to watch Man Utd/West Ham on my PC. Last night the Liverpool/Everton match was on . Rang my brother in Canada gave him the web site and to his delight he saw both matches

This will be most useful when abroad to those who do not have Sky or if you are outside the footprint.

Sorry if this has been posted before.

The site is www.iraqgoals.com/en


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Sorry should have added this is free


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Last weekend I was able to watch Man Utd/West Ham on my PC. Last night the Liverpool/Everton match was on . Rang my brother in Canada gave him the web site and to his delight he saw both matches
> 
> This will be most useful when abroad to those who do not have Sky or if you are outside the footprint.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am not a footie fan, but I know many that are.

How close to the actual times of the games, can they be accessed on the PC, ie, within a few minutes, or only after the game is over. It surely isn't live...............is it? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock Oh ye of little faith I know it sounds too good to be true but it is LIVE 

Usually comes up on the day of the match


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Usually comes up on the day of the match


But can it be accessed at the exact same time as the televised game, ie, pukka live?

If so, then it could be viewed in places where Sky have been trying vigorously to discouraging non Sky subscription viewing.

Jock.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Jock

Just try it and see for yourself it will not cost you anything


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Jock
> 
> Just try it and see for yourself it will not cost you anything


I have been trying, since I first read your post at around 11.30 ish. It just won't load up either on Firefox or IE7. 

Do you have to create an account to watch it?

Jock.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock

Have to apologise for my lack of knowledge with computers. I just type in my browser the address shown in my first post and it comes up straight away. No account required.

Try clicking on the web address on my first post. I did it and it came up Sorry I can be of no help. 

By the way as far as being live goes Man Utd were on live at 1715hrs and my brother was watching this in Canada at 1215 as they are five hours behind us .Can be watched antwhere in the world


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> Have to apologise for my lack of knowledge with computers. I just type in my browser the address shown in my first post and it comes up straight away. No account required.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the replies.

Your link takes me straight to the website within seconds. It was previous games I was trying to stream, but with no success.

I shall try it again nearer the time, when a live game is scheduled, and try the "live streaming".

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jock

I think this is like a number of other sites that stream satellite TV coverage onto the web, so there's no 'storage' of programs on the website - a bit like an internet radio station. I don't know how legal this is :? 

Gerald


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Glad you got sorted Jock It does not show previous matches


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> I think this is like a number of other sites that stream satellite TV coverage onto the web, so there's no 'storage' of programs on the website - a bit like an internet radio station. I don't know how legal this is :?
> 
> Gerald


Ah, so nothing like the BBC iPlayer, or ITV Catch Up.

Thanks Gerald, I am with it now. doh :wink:

I suppose if it was legal, the pubs would be showing the games live. My local has scrapped their Sky Sports (public) subscription due to the £1500 cost per month, and is now getting certain games beamed in from abroad instead. I think they said that there was a few seconds delay, as a result.

Jock.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Come on folks .Wise up. Just trying to pass something on to members Now turning into a legal discussion . Sorry I bothered. 

Toys out of the pram again


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thank You Patsy! :lol: :wink:

For the "iraqgoals" site you may have to download the live streaming software at bottom of page

www.justin.tv is another such site

(but if the games are as bad as last night's derby match I wouldn't bother    :roll: :roll: :wink: )


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Jock/ Gerald 

Being the honest upright citizen I am it caused me great concern that I may be watching something illegal in view of your recent post.

I made a few telephone calls and to my great relief was glad to hear that all was above board. The programme runs one minute late (Big Deal)and is therefore not live 

Sorry I misinformed you Jock but I was not aware of this


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Telbel , Utd fan great match ,Being serious though I feel yous had a great chance of winning the League but have thrown it away in the last few matches 

Patsy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Jock/ Gerald
> 
> Being the honest upright citizen I am it caused me great concern that I may be watching something illegal in view of your recent post.
> 
> ...


Hi Patsy,

No need to apologise. I've picked up all your toys, and put them back into your pram for you, and Gerald has got some sweets if you're interested. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, thank you for the link. It must be the same or similar to that, which some of the pubs/clubs are showing instead of the expensive Sky Sports package.
I have recently heard that apparently, Sky are trying it on with a couple of pubs/clubs with a view to taking court action against them, whilst others await (in the dugouts), to see what the outcome is.

As I said before, I am not a footie fan, but I do begrudge others having to pay extortionate fees to watch their chosen sport, so I'm with you, and would happily view it regardless.

Here's another for you. Sports via Broadband The credit for this one goes to SandJ and Imbiber.

Now then, can anyone provide me with a similar link, whereupon I can view Discovery, National Geographical, History Channel, etc, etc, whilst you're all watching the footie, PLEASE. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Jock and for returning my Toys. Love your sense of humor Same to you Gererd


----------

